

Ask HN: How did you bring your first big client in? - NicoJuicy

I have a web application which is currently deployed at a client with 100 employees. I don&#x27;t have payment yet and the web application stops working on the 1st of June (just to be sure i actually get payed).<p>In a month from now, on a partner meeting, the web application will be discussed and if all goes well, my expenses are payed and i will be able to resell the application (a document management application, flexible and very personal for any departement in the company). This isn&#x27;t my first client, but it is my first big client and i&#x27;m wondering, how did you get your first big client, and how did it work out?<p>I actually had the luxury of knowing the &quot;right-hand of the boss&quot; (he&#x27;s a friend), so i consider this an opportunity and a step forward.
======
shankysingh
We got lucky. We knew someone, ex-employee of a big education organization and
had left on very good terms. These people were pretty "old school" and
relationships meant more than shiny products. We got our meeting showed them
the product, they were not impressed which sort of perplexed me. We then sat
down with them, spent hours building relationships with everyone and figuring
out how to mold the product according to them(it was big enough organization
to justify the change). Over time it paid off, they loved it.

